# 87 K5 Blazer question



## Pappagimp (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey Guys I have a problem with both front windows on my Blazer. If you get the windows down it takes a while to get them up. They are not just slow sometimes they just stop, if you drive for a while and hit the switch they may move an inch or two and then stop again. I am wondering if it is the motor on the power windows or could the switch be loosing contact?

Thanks, 
Clint


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

More than likely it is the motors...but it is easier to first check the switches, just to rule them out.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Motors are probably weak, but you can help them some by lubing the track with a dry silicone spray. Be sure to get it all the way down where the track runs inside the door. Also removing the door panel and lubing the gears and or pully system can be a big help.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Old Blazer Window Motors.....*

The motor is old & worn out...

Go on the internet & search for 87 blazer window motor & you will find a plethora of them for sale around $30 ea.. not a hard job...

I have redone a couple of older Blazers & always replace the window motors...

Supergas

Like this one:


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

That is fine!!!!!!!!!!!! I just picked up a 1993 Z71 Blazer


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Only Made In America (or mexico)*

Thanks for the kudos....

If I can help with suppliers or whatever, give me a call.... I have a large list of available parts suppliers.. plus I have a real deal for crate motors & trannys.....

I have a set of stock wheels for 5 bolt & 6 bolt in my storeroom if you need them...

I am currently working on a 1975 IH Scout... my third Scout.. I may keep this one....

Here is one of the older ones I did.. 1971 GMC Jimmy w/ 350 TBI & 700R4 automatic..

Supergas


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Supergas, That is SWEET!


----------



## Pappagimp (Dec 14, 2006)

Supergas thanks for the info. That is a good looking rig you got there. My blazer started off as a hunting truck then my wife started driving it. Now she has a blazer and well I'm back to square one. 

Just out of curiosity how many clips am I going to have to buy when I take that door pannel apart. I tend to break most of them.


----------

